# Sports Illustrated: Devin Harris - An NBA Rookie's Diary



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice find Peja Vu, good writing by Dev.

That part about Dirk being really sad was interesting


----------

